# Helmet Cameras and Videos Forum...



## John the Monkey (30 Oct 2008)

Is this the right place for non-cam videos too?

Just asking, as I've posted some cycling promotion videos in the café before now, and wondered whether the video section might be a more appropriate location.


----------



## Shaun (30 Oct 2008)

If you think it'll be of interest, I don't see any reason why not?


----------



## magnatom (30 Oct 2008)

The only downside to posting in that forum, is that it doesn't have the largest number of visitors. If you want lots to see your videos I would suggest posting it elsewhere. The cafe is the best for that.


----------



## BentMikey (1 Nov 2008)

I'm not so sure about that helmet camera forum - it's hardly visited, which is why I tend to post my topics in commuting.


----------

